# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - National Repeat Day: Get a DC to say something to you, and just repeat it back verbatim. Try to keep this up for as long as the DC will stand it. - _FryingMan_
*Basic Task ii* - Gay Pride Month: Kiss a DC of the same gender. - _kilham_

*Advanced Task i* - Candy Month: Visit/create a world made entirely out of candy. Eat some & describe the taste. - _~ Dreamer ~_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Meteor Watch Day: Summon a meteor and investigate the impact site. Describe what you find/see. - _FryingMan & NyxCC_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Aquarium Month: Dive into a huge and empty aquarium - it is up to you to design unique and beautiful flora and fauna to populate it. Create an aquarium landscape and its inhabitants from scratch. - _StephL_ 

*JUNE SPECIAL!!* - Father's Day: Get a DC pregnant using any means necessary. DC must show signs of pregnancy (the tummy, or a peepee strip, giving birth etc). Also counts as Bonus.- _OpheliaBlue_

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Dreamer, what was the dream you had? Was it the candy one?

----------


## PercyLucid

This will be done in 1 to 3 nights top  :smiley: 

Remember to add that pregnancy needs to be validated (such as DC giving birth after sex -or whatever mean used- or the DC saying she is pregnant, making a belly grow, etc.)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> This will be done in 1 to 3 nights top 
> 
> Remember to add that pregnancy needs to be validated (such as DC giving birth after sex -or whatever mean used- or the DC saying she is pregnant, making a belly grow, etc.)



Ok I done did it. Thanks PercyBuns!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hey Dreamer, what was the dream you had? Was it the candy one?



It was! Here it is (from 1st of June):





> We were flying up above my house, and I tried to  think of where we could go. I decided I wanted to go to Candy Land, in  case the task I suggested is chosen for Task of the Month. I saw a  fairground in the distance that was very colourful - lots of bright pink  and orange especially. I told Bro and Atras that's where we were going,  and they started to fly down towards it. I had to focus on creating the  Candy Land as we got closer, because I could see that there was still  some normal greenery around. By the time we landed, the fairground was  surrounded with massive trees made of lollipops, some smaller candy  bushes and bunches of lollipop flowers, some large candy cane sign  posts, and stalls all around with lolly displays. I picked one of the  orange lollipop flowers and started eating it. It had a mild peachy  flavour, but it wasn't that strong tasting. I kept it in my mouth while  I walked around the fairground. I went to one of the stalls, which my  primary school friend, Michaela, was manning. I had a false  memory that she had been on holiday interstate, and that we were meant  to catch up when she returned.
> I said, _"Hey, you're back! You didn't get in touch with me when you got home."_
> She said, _"Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot about that."_
> I had a look at the stall, and saw that there weren't actually lollies  at this one, they were just selling wrist bands with messages for  various causes on them. One of them was something about choosing to live  a cruelty-free lifestyle. I thought about getting one, but I decided  I'd go find some more candy to eat instead.
> I looked around and noticed that lollipops were the most prominent  feature of the fairground, but I'd already had one and I wanted a bit of  variety. I had seen a second area of the fairground from the sky  earlier, so I decided I'd fly there and check it out. I couldn't see  Atras or Bro, but they had seemed like mindless DCs anyway, so I didn't  mind leaving them there. I flew up and saw the other area of Candy Land,  and flew towards it. There was a mound of Hubba Bubba, and I hovered  above the ground to pick a piece off the top. I chewed it, and it tasted  like grape flavour, but again, the taste wasn't as strong as in waking  life. I landed on the ground and decided that I was satisfied with the  Candy Land task.



Full entry: Porno & Candy Land

_Edit:_ Btw, I'm sooo happy with the tasks this month!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

I will kiss a DC of the same gender IF ! ....... I can become a girl first  ::yddd::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wow, that was some quick winging! Thanks Ophelia!  ::flyaway::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Dreamer!!!  ::giraffe::

----------


## PercyLucid

I am pumped hehe, I bet I will do more than one tonight lol... Been incubating the candy world already  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Can I kiss my own DC double in the mirror?  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Can I kiss my own DC double in the mirror?



Lol. That can be like "practice" when we were teenagers.

----------


## 501

Should be able to get the Basic I and II done by this weekend. I'm going to kiss the heck out of some dude DC, might even slip some tongue  ::chuckle::  . 

The advanced I will have to work on but I plan on getting both sets this month. I really would love to get the meteor one done though!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Good to see someone embracing that task! It's just a dream, you guyyys!  :tongue2: 
I hope to do all the tasks this month, I love them!

----------


## fogelbise

Great set and variety of tasks!!

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Yay newr da taskz mon yaaaaa

So excited, tonight i'll ho and try to do this.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, I guess I will do the first Basic Task and the aquarium task. The Basic Task will be quite the challenge for me, as most characters in mine lucid dreams, when I try to talk to them, utter complete gibberish.

As for the Advanced Tasks, I am currently torn between the two. [Shrugs] I guess I will do the candy one, since I already do enough space/astronomy-oriented activities in mine lucid dreams as is. I do not know if I should visit Willy Wonka's chocolate factory or Parnasse the Confectionary Village from _Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean_. [Shrugs] Maybe I will visit both.

Why stuff your body with calories when you can have all the junk you want in your dreams? And at no cost!

----------


## FryingMan

Yes a really sweet month (haha pun intended), woblybil I'm with you on becoming a girl first  :smiley: .    Now I have to hold a full conversation (albeit a silly one), not just a question/response, that will definitely be a fun challenge.

And what's up with those "snow covered candy mountains" in the picture?   They look.......suggestive.

Woohoo participated in 2 tasks  this month  ::banana:: 

Now GIVE ME THE LUCIDS, SC, YOU HEAR THAT!?  LUCID LUCID LUCID!

----------


## woblybil

Jeez, One set of wings out there already and I been out fishing and didn't go to bed yet  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

My earliest ever TOTM!
Hooded African American guy: Yo Nigger! Steph: Yo Nigger! Guy: Yo Niggger!! Steph: Yo Niggger!! Guy: Shakes his head and is off.
It's because I watch 'The Wire' at the moment - and he started it!  :Oops: 
By the way - I wasn't sure, if I had to do that - and so I also mimicked his behaviour - tried to.
I guess it must have looked hilarious, me trying to be gangsta-cool - his head-shake felt like expressing disdain at my cultural incompetence.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wooo, well done Steph!  ::D: 
We are pumping them out this month!

----------


## FryingMan

> My earliest ever TOTM!
> Hooded African American guy: Yo Nigger! Steph: Yo Nigger! Guy: Yo Niggger!! Steph: Yo Niggger!! Guy: Shakes his head and is off.
> It's because I watch 'The Wire' at the moment - and he started it! 
> By the way - I wasn't sure, if I had to do that - and so I also mimicked his behaviour - tried to.
> I guess it must have looked hilarious, me trying to be gangsta-cool - his head-shake felt like expressing disdain at my cultural incompetence.



HAHAHA! That's awesome!   It is going to really chafe my hide if I don't get my own idea done.   I foresee many hilarious moments like this to come, can't wait to see them!

And speaking of "pumping them out," the ladies are pwning us so far, come on gents, let's get with the lucids and BE DREAM DADDIES!

----------


## Polyhistor

I'm with you Fryingman! Tonight... we dine in CANDYLAND!

----------


## PercyLucid

I almost broke my promise, woke up at 7am and still did not do these tasks, but I knew I had more time to sleep and did my dreamwork  ::D:  Soooooo.... As promised, here it is  :smiley: 

02.06.2014Farmer's Market & Candy World (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I believe I had a very nice long non-lucid dream prior to this one, but this dream was very long and I entirely forgot the previous dream, so this will start from a FA.

I felt my body in bed and I needed to get out of bed to write down my dream, since it was a nice one. But I felt I was waking up once again and I felt with more intensity my body, even though my eyes were closed. I could feel my hands weird, like heavier and I tried to reach them. I started to suspect that I was lucid and I focused myself on anchoring to the dream. I touched my hand and I had more fingers on it, and I thought it would be nice if I was lucid, since it was already morning (prior to this dream, I woke up and I had 45 minutes left of sleep time or so, and I felt I was not going to be able to make it for this night, something I almost promised to do.) and then I tried hard to look at my hand and I could count 7 fingers, where the 2nd one was half the size of the others. The dream went very clear and high quality, so I got off from bed and went to my living room as usual. There were a ton of boxes on the ground, blocking the door to exist my apartment. I still opened the door with little to no effort and took off in flight to be able to keep the dream more stable.

It was clear day and very sunny as well as warm, there were no clouds on the sky and I had no problems in flying. After flying for a short while, my dream quality was great and I saw like a farmers market going so I landed to get started with the tasks of this month.

I landed in an area that looked pretty much like the place that holds psychic fairs that I am a reader at, but instead of just psychics, there were people selling farmers market stuff as well as a lot of people standing trying to ask you to donate for whatever random charity. So I walked by a 40 years old lady who asked me:

- So do you want to donate? 

I knew I had to repeat, so I replied

- So, do you want to donate?

The lady was looking at me, she did no appear bothered and she replied to me:

- Yes, I am donate (yes, with that poor English.)

So I replied the same, "Yes, I am donate." The lady looked at me, smiled at me and then walked away and started to talk in Spanish. Okay, whatever, the task is done.

My goal was to try to make all the ToTM, so I knew I might as well kiss another guy. I was not looking forward at all for that, but hey, it is a dream, so who cares.

There were some 16-18 years old playing soccer. I found it kind of gross kissing another guy, but I approached one of them and asked them to wait for a second, that I had something from him. As I approached him I gave him a tiny pick kiss on his lips and then moved away. The taste of his lips was a mix of sweat and male testosterone (I have no idea how testosterone tastes, but it was not the same feeling as kissing a woman, it was gross, so...) and he also walked away clearing his lips saying, "Gross... dude!!!!" And they resumed playing soccer. There was a 16 years old lady, not very pretty to be honest that was looking at me and said, "Well, I would love to kiss." And I looked at her like saying, "Huh?" And she continued speaking, "Yeah... I would love to kiss that guy, he is so handsome..." And she started to sigh. I was thinking like, "Whatever, this is a waste of dream quality time." 

I knew both tasks were done, so it was time for the advanced ones. I thought that one of the advanced ones was a bit yucky that had to do with flowers, and I was not motivated at all (I was blending it with the bonus one about the aquarium, the only one I did not feel a strong connection to do.) So I recalled the other advance task is to create a Candy World.

I started to focus on that as soon as I turned, Candy World would appear and I would get there. I turned around and I saw Candy World. It was like a theme park, but it was all made out of Candy. As I approached this world, I could see how the buildings around me vanished, and how the world turned from a steel and concrete to a colorful sugared world. Also, the sun started to set, and I thought that the day went by so fast in the dream, but did not focus much on it. 

As I was walking by in Candy World, I noted several roller-coasters ( made out of candy as well) and a lot of stores that they were selling (yes, you are right) candy.

First, I took a piece of candy from the ground (the ground was actually made of candy) and it tasted pretty much like a regular strawberry candy, nothing funny here.) I wanted to eat some more to make sure I did a quality Task, so I went to one of the stores and since I had no idea if I had money or if I could spawn it, I just grabbed a bag that held chocolate covered raisins (but white chocolate, not regular) and I ate some. They tasted similar to the real thing, but sweater and I could not find the raising.) Then, I grabbed a bag full of those green watermelons that are chewing gums. I ate one and it pretty much disintegrated and melted in my mouth, leaving no trace of chewing gum, but more like if it was some soft candy (in waking life, those watermelons are very hard, and once you munch them, they are chewing gum.) 

Then, the store clerck came to me  very rudely and said, "Hey! What do you think you are doing? You need to pay for that." He had a lot of anger and he was very rude. I asked him how much was it and he replied $1.79. I reached my pocked and took out my wallet. I hoped to find money just to pay him with the biggest bill I could find. I had a lot of bills in my wallet, like a ton. Most of them were $20 and $5, but I was able to pull a $100. Nice! i gave it to him with a smile and she started to use foul language trying to reach for change.

I left this store ( I believe I never collected my change, and I started to walk the streets of this Candy world. I could not recall one of the bonus tasks, and the other one, about the pregnancy, I did not feel like having sex with some random DC and then making them impossible for her to show sings of pregnancy, so I decided that since my goal was done, I would look for *~ Dreamer ~* So I walked down a street that was no longer Candy land and hopped to find her. I planned to visit the Magical Forest if I was not able, but I saw *~ Dreamer ~* coming and saying, "Hi Percy!!" She was smiling and gave me a hug. She tool me it was cool I summoned her and asked me if I did my ToTMs. I told her I just did and that we could go back to Candy land and ride some roller-coasters. *~ Dreamer ~* appeared to be excited and we turned around and candy land still was there. Even though right now it looked more like a regular theme park, but whatever, the tasks are done. 

I know we were chatting about Dreamviews and well, a few things that I cannot share here, lol. Until we reached a roller-coaster. There was no line or anything, even the theme park has almost like completely silent, but it was open as an employee sat both of us down in a weird looking wagon and we rode the roller-coaster. 

When the ride ended, I started to look again from *~ Dreamer ~* but I could not find her and my dream quality was fading. I wondered if we truly shared our dream, I knew she was awake, but since there is no linear time in the Dream plane, I knew she could have dreamed that hours ago and then matching with my own dream. 

I started to think that this was a very long dream and that it was time to wake up. I was about to take off flying to throw myself at sometimes and wake up from the impact when I heard my wife talking to me. She was a bit upset and she was saying, "It is like 12 pm already, I have been trying to wake you up for 30 minutes and you did not move an inch." I figured that could not be, that it was probably around 8am (I always wake up between 7 and 8) I kind of ignored my wife's complains and told her that she was in a dream, to let go and to enjoy. I started to levitate, about three feet from the ground and moved my hand towards here saying, "Lets go and fly." She was telling me that she could not fly and more stuff, but I took off and flew to a restaurant.

As I got to the restaurant, a young lady said that she found me to be hot and wanted to make a baby, grabbed my hard and started running towards a bathroom in the restaurant, but she could not find any, it was an outdoors restaurant and she went to a dead end where all there was it was a tiny door with silverware. The lady kept running wanting to have sex with me but my dream started to fade and I thought that I was glad it was over, I did not want to forget details about this dream.

I woke up in bed and my wife was hard asleep. I wanted to go write down the dream but I could not move in bed, so I figured I was still in a dream, but I really wanted to wake myself up, as I was trying to recall my non-lucid dream (yes, while I was lucid) and I already couldn't so I did not want to ruin the lucid part.

I had a second false awakening and my wife told me something about Spain and then finally I woke up for real.

----------


## fogelbise

TOTM basic I&II; good waking memory. We are stranded in a small town at night but there are lots of people around like a party or event. My wife's friend "J" is on the way to pick us up. I have a nickname for her: "JTB" and I remembered it and addressed her with the nickname as she arrived quite quickly in a truck with advertising decals on it. She gave me a hug and a kiss on the cheek and I gave her a kiss on the cheek and it immediately made me think of the task of the month and fully realize that this is a dream. I looked over to her left and there was a young guy maybe 16-18 baby faced blonde hair and I went over to him and kissed him on the cheek. And then I turn around and look for someone else to do the next task and I found a big tall imposing guy, he would make a good target for the repeat task. I ask him to say something. He simply says "take" so I repeat back to him take about 20 times and towards the end I said "and take" which felt like I messed up being able to take it longer because I added an "and" in there(he was just standing there kind of nodding his head looking at me). I stop there and was considering the next task when I found myself fading back to bed. I didn't incubate the tasks I just thought about them more like a list but I think I will incubate/day rehearse the advanced ones, the bonus and the June special.

Yay Steph!! Quick draw Dreamer!! Awesome length Percy!! It looks like we both ended up with a 16-18 year old boy...it didn't bother me but absolutely no emotion involved...like kissing a wall.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

The boys are making a comeback, nice work Percy & fogelbise!  ::goodjob:: 

Very honoured to feature in your dreams again Percy, it's been a while!

----------


## FryingMan

Percy you totally chose the wrong DC to do the repeat with, you should have done it with the rude store clerk until he blew a gasket!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Omg great start you guys!! Only been a day wow.

----------


## woblybil

Dammitol.
 I almost got the repeat one but nowhere in it did I actually realize I was dreaming.....Crap!

 2:00pm I was standing in line at a hospital gift shop which was a 2 lane checkout and a black guy was running the only one open and I asked for a pack of Marlboro lights and as he went to get them I said oh-shit my billfold's in my truck and said be right back, "I gotta go get money" and he repeated sarcastically "I gotta go get money" and I said "I gotta go get money" We did this until he sat down and fell asleep and as I got it from the truck and went back in looking in it I saw only  a folded dollar but I knew there was more in there so I took out the one and there was a lot of cello pieces I kept pulling out and trying to shake off on a pile of magazines and kept pulling and pulling until I saw a twenty and went to the black guy that was nodding off and asked for them and he said other line and then the phone woke me up.......

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol woblybil

That's just one last taunt from your subC before actually getting it next time.. you know how it is

----------


## PercyLucid

> Percy you totally chose the wrong DC to do the repeat with, you should have done it with the rude store clerk until he blew a gasket!



I thought that when I woke up hahaha. It would have been fun haha. I wanted to look from Dreamer tho, so I did not want to cause mayhem at the store, otherwise I would had maybe not only done that, but not to pay, trash it or who knows lol.

----------


## woblybil

> lol woblybil
> 
> That's just one last taunt from your subC before actually getting it next time.. you know how it is




Well then Damitol again !
I went back for a lucid nap while it was raining and had become a girl and was with another girl side by side holding hands and watching ourselves peeing when a blast of thunder woke me up to close the windows and losing the rest of it where i'm sure I must have kissed her but I'll be damned if I could recall it........
 ::yddd::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> *JUNE SPECIAL!!* - Father's Day: Get a DC pregnant using any means necessary. DC must show signs of pregnancy (the tummy, or a peepee strip, giving birth etc). Also counts as Bonus.- _OpheliaBlue_

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I think maybe I've earned one wing  ::-P: 

My recall is a bit patchy and my level of lucidity wasn't very high and kept coming and going, but I managed a basic task nonetheless :-)

I got lucid from a DEILD using an odd dance manoeuvre as my anchor (hopping into the air and touching my left knee against my right elbow, alternating with the opposite way around) I came into my LD on a sunny street with lots of old buildings (a hodgepodge of Tudor, late Victorian redbrick, and other stuff - I wasn't looking, really)

I still felt a little unstable in my dream because I had a residual sensation of my sleeping body's arms, so I decided to look at my feet and legs and work up to my arms. I was wearing the same clothes as I had been wearing that day in waking life.

Once I saw my dream body's hands, I knew I wasn't in immediate danger of waking up again, so I started leaping into the air to get a better view of the scene and find an interesting DC to interact with. I saw a few faces with greater clarity than I usually get (most of my DCs have very vague faces indeed and seeing clearer faces is one of my personal dream goals)

I got a little distracted by a couple of DCs who probably ought to have taken a pregnancy test and might have got me one of the advanced tasks! This is a sure sign of fading lucidity for me, but after a while I realised I was still lucid and tried to remember the tasks. The only one I could remember was the kiss-a-guy task, which I probably remembered just because I didn't like the idea of it at all! As I was still on the street with the old buildings, I started looking for male DCs to smooch and ended up in a warehouse / workshop with some big burly men working on manly metalwork type things in hard hats and such. I approached the nearest one, probably about my age with designer stubble, and went to kiss him. He cooperated because in my dream he was only there for the task, so it made no sense for him to so otherwise. I gave him a quick peck on the lips and moved on.

Anyway, as I said, I only managed one basic task, and I've missed out what felt like about 20 minutes of not-really-lucid that I don't remember very clearly (including a big section with my little girl sleeping in a small tent in my bedroom - dreamsign?) So if there's a one wing option, I'd be happy to take that and see if I can improve on this attempt some time over the next couple of weeks  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You only need to complete a single task to get wings, so congrats on smooching the dude!





> hopping into the air and touching my left knee against my right elbow



Lmao

----------


## Thena

I tried repeating a DC's words with a little bit of a twist, and it didn't take very long before we were making out.





> Down the street, I see a guy shooting baskets. I stop to watch him, and when he notices me, he acknowledges me and says "Hey."
> 
> "Hey," I say back, imitating him. I continue to watch him, with seems to make him a little self-conscious.
> 
> After a while, he asks, "Is there something you want?"
> 
> I have a crazy idea at this point and start unbuttoning my top as I repeat, "Is there something _you_ want?"
> 
> His eyes almost pop out of his head as he says, "Oh."
> ...



I probably could have found a girl to make out with and covered both basic tasks in one shot, but I had to save something for next time.

----------


## kilham

I'd like to see Frying Man's reaction to the creative turn of events that Thena made with that task...lol.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Very creative, Thena! Haha  :;-):

----------


## kilham

I completed Advanced II, the meteor thing  :smiley: 

Yesterday I bought some Herkimer diamonds because I've been reading that they improve dream recall and help with dreams, specially dream sharing. So I bought them, put them under my pillow and what I can say is that I dreamed all night, I feel like I didn't rest very well because there was a lot of dreaming last night. Anyway, the nice part is that I became lucid in one of them:

*I'm trying to escape some kind of prison but I want my dogs to get out of here first, they follow me and I'm opening a hole on a fence for them to get out. I remember I'm repeating the same situation as minutes ago, a déjà vu, so I conclude "this must be a dream", the moment I realize that, I began floating but I make the firm intent of touching the ground to stabilize the dream. I see I have no time to waste and remember that I have to practice dream control because I have never achieved summoning things, I look at the horizon and see a cloudy sky and focus on summoning a meteor but my mind keeps on boycotting itself with my negative expectations like "you can't do it", I continue on focusing intently and just when I'm about to quit, a meteor appears far on the sky and all the sky becomes red-orange as the meteor falls like a fireball. I know that next thing I need to see is the impact site, so I fly and mentally say “I want to go to the impact site”… everything becomes black and I feel like I’m flying very fast, seconds later my vision appeared again and I see I’m flying/floating over a rough sea, there are many clouds but between them I can see that I’m over the sea, so I guess the impact site was on the sea…next thing I want to do is to open a portal like the awesome ones made by Blink from X-men (yeah, I saw the last movie a couple of days ago and it gave me lot of material for LD), I try to make one but it’s very cloudy in there, I’ll have to wait for another opportunity*… happy with the accomplishment of the task I “woke up”… in a sleep paralysis, as usual  -_-

----------


## Thena

It wasn't so much creative as it was just me being really horny!  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## woblybil

Yet another fail.
4:30pm After a rats ass nap I had a nice but too short DEILD where I became a girl again and a fairly nice one too but I got so involved monkeying with my new girl parts that I ran out of time before I remembered to find another girl to kiss, 
It's likely a good thing I was not born a girl  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmao Thena!!!!

----------


## Xanous

The repeat basic task cracked me up.





> I follow my mother outside and suddenly feel smaller and child like. I feel really energetic and start boucing around as we head back to the house. It's still night time as we meet my father. He's staring by the old Geo Prism he used to own, talking about going some place. I look the car over and see it's not quite right. I ignore it, because I am too excited about riding along. Still very child like, I shout “Yeah! Let's go!” I hop in the back and my parents get in. I watch my dad turned around looking back to pull out of the driveway. I notice he's turn around way further than normal, but again, I dismiss the dream glitch. I have a thought that the dream has been really long. I am impressed. Suddenly, I recall the basic TOTM to repeat what a DC says for as long as you can.
> 
>     Me: Hey dad.
>     Dad: What?
>     Me: What?
>     Dad: What?
>     Me: What?
>     Dad: What?
>     Me: What?
> ...



Continuous Stablization and Repeat TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

Hey the first basic task isn´t fair. Almost no men will kiss another man, but almost all girls will kiss another girl, with pleasure. The only way I could do it is to become a girl and kiss a girl, if I could do that I would do it every time I am horny in lucid dreams which isabout 95% of the time.

----------


## FryingMan

> I'd like to see Frying Man's reaction to the creative turn of events that Thena made with that task...lol.



Where's that damn basketball, it's around here somewhere...





> I park a little red sports car by the side of the road and walk back towards a *Target* a short distance away.



Took me a while to realize you meant the *store*, not the dude  :wink2: .

----------


## FryingMan

> Where's that damn basketball, it's around here somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to realize you meant the *store*, not the dude .



Seeing some excellent and hilarious repeats, can't wait to see more!   Especially from Thena...

----------


## StephL

Xanous!
I love this story - fascinating!! 
So your unconscious manifestation tricked your conscious one into loosing a game, in which it hadn't even taken part non-consciously.
But lucid you was playing it consciously - it was the main objective.
Difficult to explain, what I mean by this any better - but it somehow has the character of introspective research.
Did anybody play games against DCs lucidly - besides fighting?
Oh well - and fighting - do you fighters always win?
Anybody got DCs winning against them in lucid - anything - stone scissor paper, chess?
There would then be the difference of the DCs "knowing" that they are playing as opposed to Xanous' scenario. 
And could it matter?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome dream Xanous!

Ginsan: lol good point. I just made out with a chick in a lucid this morning, but nothing tasky about it at all  ::chuckle::  But this has been brought up before, if a guy kisses another chick as a chick, should it count? I guess it doesn't specify in the first post...

So yeah, I did basic in a DEILD, and had a funny WILD before that where I got stuck in the wall as I tried to phase through it.

----------


## Sivason

> I will kiss a DC of the same gender IF ! ....... I can become a girl first



Brilliant! I was thinking I would just skip the basic tasks this month, but transforming my gender and then kissing a girl adds some challenge. I like it! I have no issue with boys kissing, but am not interested myself, but with this advanced twist I think it is worth trying the task.





I got up at 5 am this morning and read  the task list and  then did a WILD.  *I completed the bonus task* 
Dream Aquarium - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

Yeah its a strange idea StephL. Or maybe I just unconsciously recalled his reckless driving and I interpreted as him tricking.its hard to say.BTW I almost always win against DOcs. Its too easy really.

----------


## Schmaven

Fun tasks this month!  Definitely looking forward to my next lucid dream  :smiley: 





> Difficult to explain, what I mean by this any better - but it somehow has the character of introspective research.
> Did anybody play games against DCs lucidly - besides fighting?
> Oh well - and fighting - do you fighters always win?
> Anybody got DCs winning against them in lucid - anything - stone scissor paper, chess?
> There would then be the difference of the DCs "knowing" that they are playing as opposed to Xanous' scenario. 
> And could it matter?



I had a dream where I was fighting myself.  Each one of me thought I was the real me.  It startled the other DCs as we threw each other into various grocery store displays and aisles.  I ended up in a freezer at one point, but over all we were well matched and it was a perfect tie.  We just kept fighting and fighting with no clear victory.  It definitely made me think when I woke up.

----------


## Aristaeus

Blast, I had so many opportunities this morning to become lucid, but missed almost every one. And for the one time I did become lucid, I did not really have much time to do anything. Shaka, when the walls fell. [Shrugs] Oh well; at least mine dreams are not nearly as hazy anymore as they were over the last few months.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Sivason, you are definitely allowed to brag! Well deserved back patting.  :wink2:

----------


## Phantox

The meteor one seems very interesting I'm gonna try it

----------


## StephL

So I got lucid last night and went about summoning my meteor. Something round came down from the sky, really fast, and I was pretty pleased with myself - looking forward to major catastrophic events with flood wave and earth crust igniting and whatnot.
Nope - the thing bounced off the ground several times, and when I followed it - it was a simple harmless football.
Damn. Guess, that doesn't count...

----------


## Sivason

> So I got lucid last night and went about summoning my meteor. Something round came down from the sky, really fast, and I was pretty pleased with myself - looking forward to major catastrophic events with flood wave and earth crust igniting and whatnot.
> Nope - the thing bounced off the ground several times, and when I followed it - it was a simple harmless football.
> Damn. Guess, that doesn't count...



Great start though!

----------


## StephL

I've been just reading your wonderful, wonderful aquarium dream, Sivason!
Makes me really happy - you are such an inspiration, you really are!!

goodsigh2.gif

----------


## Zyangur

I was eating breakfast and thinking about dreaming and stuff, and suddenly I realized that I may have had a lucid dream, but I don't remember any of it. I just remember doing the repeating task with my friend, but that's it and I don't know if I was actually lucid or not.  ::tongue::  at least that task is on my mind.

----------


## FryingMan

> I was eating breakfast and thinking about dreaming and stuff, and suddenly I realized that I may have had a lucid dream, but I don't remember any of it. I just remember doing the repeating task with my friend, but that's it and I don't know if I was actually lucid or not.  at least that task is on my mind.



I love those moments when recall hits you all of a sudden like that, most of my "Hey, Wait!  I dreamed about <something>!" happen in the shower.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was having a non lucid about tornados AGAIN, and didn't get lucid from that dream sign, but got lucid when I took off flying to get away from them lol. It was a short DILD and I woke up before thinking about any tasks.  ::tornado::

----------


## FryingMan

^^Hey, at least you got lucid.   Last night, I was asking a DC whether or not he realized that the floors in his house were slanted 30 degrees.  He wanted to borrow $10,000 from me at 10% interest so he could pay the cooks to feed his large family.    Then I was chased and got stuck in a teleporting fireplace, I noticed how it was odd that when we closed the door to teleport away from our pursuers, there was snow on the ground, and when the pursuers opened the door later the snow was gone.  I figured I had been trapped in time, naturally.   Not a single frickin thought about how I might be dreaming.

----------


## woblybil

I'm going to have to fixate on another task than that damned kissing one..I have had several dreams both lucid and non becoming a girl and kissing another girl and every time I become so obsessed with myself or the DC that I forget all about any kind of task's until I'm near the point of starting to grow head hair in the palms of my hands but what a way to go .....

Maybe the repeat one, How could what's left of my mind possibly turn that into sex  ::yddd::

----------


## Queen Zukin

My DCs and their sense of humor...

*Task of the Month*

I was at home, when I noticed an alarm going off in the dining room. I looked at the time - 5:50pm already? No...it couldn't be. I did a reality check - dreaming. After being attacked, I wasn't in the mood to find James anymore, so I decided to do the Task of the Month. I couldn't remember exactly what it was, but I did remember reading someone's entry about repeating what their DC said, so I decided to try that one. 

I walked to the living room, and found my target: my friend's girlfriend. 

Me: "Hey"

Her: "Hey"

Me: "Hey"

Her: "...Sup?"

Me: "Sup"

Her: "...HEY SUP WHATEVER"

Me: "HEY SUP WHATEVER"

Her: "SKLJSLKSD" *speaking in tongues*

Me: "SKLJSLKSD" *speaking in tongues*

She caught on to what I was doing and twisted it, the little bitch.

Her: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YYEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS," she moaned.

God dammit

Me: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YYEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!"

Her: "Oh my god! You're SO INAPPROPRIATE, Zukin!!" She yelled and stormed off.  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

> I'm going to have to fixate on another task than that damned kissing one..I have had several dreams both lucid and non becoming a girl and kissing another girl and every time I become so obsessed with myself or the DC that I forget all about any kind of task's until I'm near the point of starting to grow head hair in the palms of my hands but what a way to go .....
> 
> Maybe the repeat one, How could what's left of my mind possibly turn that into sex



Sounds good to me!   Being a girl, being a girl in a girl-on-girl, TOTM be [email protected]%ed

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at the "repeat" basic Task of the Month, breaking my dry spell!





> I approach a balding, blonde-haired guy with glasses in his early 40s. Hes wearing a t-shirt that says something about the Windows registry and hes looking at me like he wants to tell me something.
> 
> Talk to me! I say.
> 
> He happily launches into an explanation of something about computers, but hes speaking too rapidly for me to follow. I eventually start catching him mid-sentence. If you have a memory block that and I babble back If you have a memory block that!
> 
> He scowls at the interruption. You know what? I dont think youre actually into this! And with that, he turns and walks away, looking offended.



Full dream: The Guadalupe Airport - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Tl;dr - successful basic task and a failed attempt at an advanced task

Also, my subconscious is a douche  ::-P: 

Last night, I decided that a week of trying to get lucid with no success meant I was trying to hard so I decided to give myself a night or two off to recuperate and try again the next night. Last night I got lucid!

As with petty much all my lucids I got lucid spontaneously. I was in some kind of well lit warehouse or factory type space. I was surprised to be lucid because I hadn't expected it, but I had presence of mind enough to try to stabilise the dream by fondling various textures (cellophane, concrete, denim, hair) I spent a little time being distracted by a pretty girl but then remembered to think about my lucid goals.

First, I chose one of the DCs to try repeating, he was a slightly weaselly chap who didn't really have anything interesting to say, but u repeated a few sentences of it anyway. (I can't remember what he said, it was a touch more interesting than "hey" but not much!)

After that I thought of have a go at summoning a meteor strike, so I headed outside. It was just turning dark outside as I walked down the street looking for inspiration on the meteoric  bombardment front and I decided to climb some scaffolding on a building nearby to get a better view of the sky.

I started getting distracted by various twisting paths through the building and scaffolding and ended up switching to a classic non lucid dream about cycling through the same bit of pah multiple times until the chain wore out and needed fixing...

So, a small step forward, but still a bit frustrating

SammyTheSnake

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

Quick question, do you do both basic task to get the wings? for the advance one too?

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Only one basic task is needed to get basic wings, which qualifies you to join in the club for the rest of the month. Advanced wings I assume work the same way. Not sure of the bonus task counts for anything on its own...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

Thanks for the information SammyTheSnake.

----------


## Xanous

Advanced Task Meteor...close enough. I almost love it when things don't work right.





> ...I step out the front door and see the sun rising in the east. The amount of light is just enough that I don't have to struggle to see for once. For some reason, I am really surprised how pleasantly cool the air feels. Why did I think it would be hot? I chuckle and comment something out loud. To start up the task, I begin looking around at the sky with expectation. I try to imagine and visualize a fireball plummeting to the Earth but nothing forms. I even try making fiery sounds with my mouth, but sounds really lame and kiddish. The steet is empty of all traffic and people and the clouds seem extra colorful and fluffy. I am tempted to try flying, but I remain focused on the task.
> 
> I decide to walk around the area some still expecting a meteor. I notice that I haven't taken a step this whole dream. I just glide everywhere. Somehow, this gives me a though to Hulk jump to a new area, but it becomes more of a puny moon hop. I try flapping my arms to try to gain more height and I only hover a few feet in the air. Ok I give up.
> 
> Whatever travel took place during all this, was actually more that I had thought as I am now in front of the high school stadium, several blocks away. There are no people around, save for an middle aged Asian woman behind a classic lemonade stand. I can't see what she is selling but she is wiping down the counter as if trying to keep busy. I think maybe I will ask her to summon the meteor for me as I cross the street. When I am near enough to speak, she doesn't look at me though I feel she saw me. Before I can open my mouth, I see a bright fiery flash of light to my left. Realizing that of course no words are necessary, I smile and wave at the woman and turn to the meteor impact.
> 
> There's a blue and white townhouse on fire opposite of the stadium and several people are running around making a huge commotion, but no one seems to know what to do. I glide over to the house and stop at the unpainted picket fence. A man seems overly frantic so I give him a job, Hey. Why don't you go call 911? The man nods and runs off. I shrug and float closer to the house, but something weird happens. 
> 
> I am now standing in front of an extra large doll house that's nearly as tall as myself. I am amused and a little annoyed that the townhouse shrunk like this, but I think I can still finish the task. The entire thing still burning and the fire has become translucent and hardly noticeable. I see a large hole in the roof and another in the floor of the second level. I reach in to try to grab a the meteor though I don't really see it. It doesn't matter because it's like I am a ghost and my hand passes through anything I touch. An adolescent boy runs up, pushes past me and takes something out of the house. He turns to examine his cupped hands and I assume he grabbed the meteor as I look over his shoulder. I am surprised when I see he just has something like a large sliver of dark brownish glass like from a broken beer bottle. I hear a chiming noise that shatters all dream content. I wake, cursing myself for not silencing my cell phone before going to bed.



full dream: Meteor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

Xanous - just an idea - if I try to fly by arm-flapping - that doesn't work. Probably because I can't see a way that _could_ possibly have an effect, physically. Try to make swimming motions instead and imagine and feel a resistance, like in water. Never fails me, ever. I fly in ever lucid, actually, because I like it so much.
 ::fly:: 
Good luck and congratulation on the meteor!

----------


## Xanous

> Xanous - just an idea - if I try to fly by arm-flapping - that doesn't work. Probably because I can't see a way that _could_ possibly have an effect, physically. Try to make swimming motions instead and imagine and feel a resistance, like in water. Never fails me, ever. I fly in ever lucid, actually, because I like it so much.
> 
> Good luck and congratulation on the meteor!



I probably use the swimming method more than anything but it doesnt always work. I dont know why but I suck at flying most of the 
time.

----------


## Marm

lol ophelia i only learned about you and tornados after listening to the dv podcasts on youtube a few months back (those are great btw  :smiley: )

uggh i feel like im learning lucid dreaming from scratch nowadays, i haven't had a single lucid dream since january... it usually takes me like 2hrs to fall asleep then i just wake up without remembering anything at all...

----------


## kilham

I guess it still counts even if it was a stolen kiss...
I become lucid swimming in the sea, I see a nice-looking guy and I approach him for a kiss, then I remember the task is to kiss someone from the same gender, so I see a girl next to him and asked her if I could kiss her but she said no... so I had to steal her a kiss. She wasn't very happy about it but I didn't care, the task was done.

----------


## StephL

> lol ophelia i only learned about you and tornados after listening to the dv podcasts on youtube a few months back (those are great btw )
> 
> uggh i feel like im learning lucid dreaming from scratch nowadays, i haven't had a single lucid dream since january... it usually takes me like 2hrs to fall asleep then i just wake up without remembering anything at all...



Take it with a grain of salt, of course - but if you seriously spend two hours in order to fall asleep - my advice would be - take 3-6 mg Melatonin a quarter of an hour before you want to be asleep. That is a very low dose - see below - and it completely does the trick against my own considerable problems with insomnia (~1 hour was what I needed). In most countries, like the USA for example, you can simply get it over the counter. It is a substance your pineal gland produces on it's own every night, so it is nothing artificial, no unwanted side effects, not addictive, too. Even in much higher doses it only makes you more tired. High doses are even used as antioxidant (like vitamin C) in cancer patients.
How it affects REM is seemingly not clear - but it's used for dreaming purposes anyway. Some people on here say, it lowers REM time in the beginning of sleep and prolongs REM later on, which is also good - Wikipedia says the following on the topic:





> Some supplemental melatonin users report an increase in vivid dreaming. Extremely high doses of melatonin (50 mg) dramatically _increased_ REM sleep time and dream activity in people both with and without narcolepsy.



Worth a try - good luck - who wants to waste hours of lifetime waiting for sleep? Not me!

----------


## fogelbise

Got the impregnation task but wanted to do the meteor one in the same dream but a false awakening got in the way...will report back soon.

----------


## fogelbise

Success with the Father's Day June Special (intended to combine with Meteor Summon/investigate)

6/10/14* (short version, though not a super long LD anyway) I am getting on a commuter train and feel very tired. I think to myself what if I can lucid dream on the train but it doesn't occur to me that I'm dreaming yet. Seem to doze off quickly and I'm standing in a hall and three ladies that I think are supposed to be the Kardashian sisters are standing on the other side of the hall across from me. The shortest one (seems to be Kourtney) is in between the other two and is changing her top and I could briefly see her breasts and the other two sisters are trying to cover her up while she changes. I move my head to the left and get another view of her right breast facing me. I believe that I am semi-lucid here. Khloe walks over to me like she is going to set me straight and I grasp her and kiss her and she is into it and I fully realize that this is a dream and I think of the TOTM bonus impregnation task. My original plan was to do it with Girl Friday (and I still can) and then to summon a meteor to mark the occasion (perform the meteor task) and visit the meteor landing site. We take it to the ground after some standing foreplay which includes my common reach down for moisture. Anyway, the main thing is we get down to intercourse. I start imagining exploding inside her and can kind of feel it (I think about how it has felt way more realistic on at least one occasion) and I pull up a little and say "look...your stomach is growing" and it does grow taking her up to what must be like 6 months pregnant or less with multiple babies or something...who knows. Anyway this blends into a very convincing false awakening where I think I hear my wife calling for me from downstairs as if I am making her late and I notice I am having trouble rolling out of bed and getting up and think that I hear her coming up the stairs. I try to reach over and bang the wall to let her know that I'm awake and getting up and I am finally able to fully wake myself and I wake up only to find that the last part was all just a false awakening. 

*Spoiler* for _additional notes_: 



Craziness has been keeping me from doing much with my day practices and no night time practices this night due to needing a good night's sleep but going back over exercise 4a from the Open Beta exercises yesterday may have helped. The exercise gave me the sense that everything is a dream (at least for a more extended period than normal) and I found more exciting about my waking world.

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

A bit too late to post it here, but I guess it is customary. So yeah first time I succeeded at ToTM. I wish I could write it as elegantly as some of the other members. But Here it is:

06/02/14 (Adv Task II) 



> I was having a very vivid dream about being shot. I don't actually remember being shot but I do remember trying to take out the bullet. I was looking at my arm trying to take it out. My family was bothering me. I thought I just want to experience feeling a bullet in a dream and I can't. 
> That's when it clicked. I started heading out. My body was hard to control at first. I thought about doing the task of the month but I didn't want to drop a meteorite unto a city so I wanted to do it next to some body of water. I opened the back door to the house and it served as a portal to an island. It was a tropical island, had trees and stuff. I didn't think too much about the summoning of the meteorite, I just believed that it will show up. I lifted my hands and strike it down. I see 20+ meteorite come towards the ocean splitting the clouds open with fire. I see ships ahead. I hear someone behind me say hurry you are going to miss it. I started to fly. At one point I nearly went into the water and I became terrified since I can't swim very well in waking life. I shook off the fear and concentrated on the meteorites. As they were about to hit the ocean's floor I hear this high pitch frequency and it was painful to hear. When they hit the ocean it wasn't anything dramatical. It had waves but it wasn't as big as I thought it would be. One of the meteorite levitated out of the water. I see Iron man show up and take it. He took it back to the shore. I wanted to see what was inside. He opened it up and I saw a robot. The robot was round like a ball. It was black with blue neon glowing lights highlighting the edges of the shape as well as the face. I started flying and shortly after I woke up.   I don't know if I was suppose to go underwater to investigate the ocean but at the time I did what I thought was right. I was pretty happy with the outcome.

----------


## Thena

> lol ophelia i only learned about you and tornados after listening to the dv podcasts on youtube a few months back (those are great btw )
> 
> uggh i feel like im learning lucid dreaming from scratch nowadays, i haven't had a single lucid dream since january... it usually takes me like 2hrs to fall asleep then i just wake up without remembering anything at all...



I can sympathize. I've had issues with insomnia before and it's tough to get lucid when you can barely remember any dreams. Most recently, I barely slept the other night and then couldn't even doze off on an afternoon nap!

----------


## Marm

> Take it with a grain of salt, of course - but if you seriously spend two hours in order to fall asleep - my advice would be - take 3-6 mg Melatonin a quarter of an hour before you want to be asleep. That is a very low dose - see below - and it completely does the trick against my own considerable problems with insomnia (~1 hour was what I needed). In most countries, like the USA for example, you can simply get it over the counter. It is a substance your pineal gland produces on it's own every night, so it is nothing artificial, no unwanted side effects, not addictive, too. Even in much higher doses it only makes you more tired. High doses are even used as antioxidant (like vitamin C) in cancer patients.
> How it affects REM is seemingly not clear - but it's used for dreaming purposes anyway. Some people on here say, it lowers REM time in the beginning of sleep and prolongs REM later on, which is also good - Wikipedia says the following on the topic:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a try - good luck - who wants to waste hours of lifetime waiting for sleep? Not me!



I have in the past taken melatonin before bedtime, but I am currently living in the UK and it is not easy to acquire due to strict regulations on these kind of drugs. I've been experimenting with meditation and relaxing techniques as a way of naturally improving sleep, and it has to some extent helped. There's also the issue of me falling asleep and then waking up with no recollection of any dreams I had, which is unusual because 99% of the time I would remember at least some fragments of a dream (or dreams). Maybe it's because I have too much on my mind and my new lifestyle has kinda killed the way I used to be able to become lucid??

----------


## Marm

@thena Did you take any sleep medication or is your insomnia just periodic?

----------


## StephL

> I have in the past taken melatonin before bedtime, but I am currently living in the UK and it is not easy to acquire due to strict regulations on these kind of drugs. I've been experimenting with meditation and relaxing techniques as a way of naturally improving sleep, and it has to some extent helped. There's also the issue of me falling asleep and then waking up with no recollection of any dreams I had, which is unusual because 99% of the time I would remember at least some fragments of a dream (or dreams). Maybe it's because I have too much on my mind and my new lifestyle has kinda killed the way I used to be able to become lucid??



It's the same in Germany - but it's perfectly fine to order over the internet - I get it over Biovea dot com - not sure, if I am allowed to link through directly.

----------


## Schmaven

> A bit too late to post it here, but I guess it is customary. So yeah first time I succeeded at ToTM. I wish I could write it as elegantly as some of the other members.



That sounds like a really cool dream.  Especially iron man bringing it back to shore, and a robot inside of it!  I would have never expected that lol.  Sometimes elegance can get in the way of the message so I wouldn't worry about it.  Personally, your description of the dream evoked just as much if not more imagery in my mind as anyone's.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

4 more tasks complete! (repeat, kiss, meteor, aquarium)


*Spoiler* for _DJ Excerpt_: 



The first thing I thought to do was find *CanisLucidus*  for our challenge. I willed him to be in the kitchen, and ran around  the corner to greet him. I hadn't really paid much attention to his  appearance before, and I was surprised to see that he was really tall  and lanky, which is not what I expected. His other features didn't match  what I was imagining either - he was slightly gothic looking, with pale  skin and shoulder-length dyed black hair, although his appearance  changed throughout the dream - he got shorter, his skin became more  tanned, he had short brown hair, and then messy blonde hair. (I guess I  had trouble with this because I don't actually know what he looks like  in waking life.)
I was excited to see him and ran up and gave him a hug. He was kind of unresponsive and didn't even look at me.
I said, _"Hey... CanisLucidus, right? It's Dreamer!"_
He still didn't say anything, but he gave me a friendly smile and seemed  to have a bit more life in him. I took his hand and led him to the  middle of the room while I remembered the tasks of the month.

The first  one I thought of was Basic Task i - National  Repeat Day: Get a DC to say something to you, and just repeat it back  verbatim. Try to keep this up for as long as the DC will stand it.
I said to Canis, _"Well... say something!"_
He put on a sarcastic voice and mocked me: _"Well... say something!"_
Damn it! This was the wrong way around!
I almost responded, but I stayed silent for a minute to see if he would say anything else.
Eventually he said something that didn't make any sense, it seemed like  he just strung a few words together. It was something like, _"Are you going to bukka?"_
Despite having no idea what that meant, I said, _"Are you going to bukka?"_
I waited for him to say something else, but he didn't seem to be very  interested in the game, and walked off into the next room. I figured I  wasn't going to get much more out of him for this task, so I started  thinking about the other tasks.

I remembered Basic Task ii - Gay Pride Month: Kiss a DC of the same gender.
I knew Canis couldn't really help me with this one, and he was kind of  just staring into space anyway, so I decided to leave him there while I  went to find a girl to kiss (sorry Canis!)
I walked outside the house. It felt like the middle of the night, and  the street was dimly lit by street lamps. I saw a middle-aged woman  walking past on the other side of the road. She didn't look very  approachable - she was kind of posh and seemed to be in a hurry, but I  decided to run over anyway before she got too far away. I didn't bother  with an introduction, I just grabbed her face and went in for a kiss.  She was holding shopping bags in both hands, so she couldn't do much  about it, but she turned her head to the side and avoided my kiss. I  tried again and pecked her on the lips. She looked quite shocked, and I  felt a bit bad about assaulting this woman. I thought to myself, _"That's certainly not how I imagined that task going down,"_ because I'm not averse to same-sex lovin' with my DCs, haha.

I decided to get on with Advanced Task ii - Meteor Watch Day: Summon a meteor and investigate the impact site. Describe what you find/see.
I was feeling really confident about my dream powers and was certain  that I could achieve all the tasks in this dream. I looked up at the sky  and held out my hands to summon a meteor. I saw one coming down towards  me, but I knew I was safe and didn't need to move out the way. It  crashed into the ground a few metres in front of me. The crater was  smaller than I was expecting - it was round, with a diameter of about 1  metre. There was nothing out of the ordinary inside, just some rubble  and a few small flames.

I decided to go for the 'quadruple hitter' (I just heard this term in the podcast, haha) with the Bonus  Task - Aquarium Month: Dive into a huge and empty aquarium - it is up  to you to design unique and beautiful flora and fauna to populate it.  Create an aquarium landscape and its inhabitants from scratch.
I was still in the middle of the road, so I tried to think about how I  could get to an empty aquarium. I considered various types of  transportation/teleportation, but then I thought, _"Why don't I just close my eyes and dive?"_
I closed my eyes and allowed myself to fall backwards through the  ground. I was free falling through the void and put my hands out into a  diving position. I imagined being in the middle of a massive tank, and I  soon started to feel myself surrounded by water (I was still in total  darkness.) I have never had a problem breathing underwater in dreams,  (which is strange considering I have trouble being underwater in waking  life - cool story about that at the end*) so I felt perfectly comfortable and confident, and spent a few seconds taking in the feeling of the water.
I opened my eyes and found myself deep underwater in a huge tank. It was  really bright blue, like the inside of a swimming pool. I started  swimming up to the surface. I tried not to look for the edges of the  tank because I wanted to make it as large as possible, since I hate the  idea of animals in captivity. I decided that it was going to be a  sanctuary for rescued marine life that had been displaced or injured by  dredging, fishing, and oil spills, rather than a tourist attraction.
When I reached the surface, I put my hands underneath me and used them  as a jet pack to propel myself into the air above the water. I kept  flying higher into the sky, looking down at the water below me, with the  intention of keeping the edges of the tank out of sight to make it  larger and larger. I was flying straight up at high speed for about 30  seconds when I decided the tank was big enough (still nothing compared  to the animals' ocean home though, but I reminded myself that they were  rescued.) I could see the edges now, which looked like the edges of a  swimming pool, but the tank was much deeper.
I hovered in the air and thought about what animals I would place. I  remembered reading sivason's dream where he made a point of including a  shark, so that's what I decided to start with. I used my finger like a  pointer to place a shark, which only looked about 2cm long from this  distance. I could still see the shape of the shark very clearly, and  could see his little shadow moving under the water. I placed two more  sharks, and then placed about 10 turtles using my index finger in the  same way. Next, I used all my fingers, wiggling them like 'spirit  fingers', to place hundreds of fish. I didn't give much thought to what  kind of fish they would be, because they were too far away for me to see  in detail anyway - they kind of just looked like specks swimming  around. I placed a few dolphins, and before I could think about anything  else, the dream started to destabilise.
I was falling backwards out of the sky and losing the dream, but I thought, _"NO! The task says FLORA and fauna! There's only animals so far, I need to get back and finish this task!"_
I was really determined to get back in control of this dream, so I put out my hand like a jet pack again, and thought, _"I just need to hover, I don't need to fly back into the sky because I'm still exactly where I was."_
I looked down and saw my aquarium 'canvas' as I'd left it, so I quickly thought, _"Okay, flora... lillypads!"_
I used my finger to place one single lillypad. YES! I immediately felt  victorious, like I had officially completed the task, but I kept going  and placed some more lillypads, and some seaweed/seagrass at the bottom  of the aquarium.
The dream was still a bit unstable, and I wanted to wake up before I  lost lucidity. I started spinning around really quickly, creating a  whirlwind around me as I closed my eyes and entered a void, and affirmed  that when I opened my eyes, I would wake up and recall my dream.
 ::tornado:: 




Full entry: Meeting CanisLucidus & June Tasks

Too bad I forgot about the Father's Day task - I totally could have made Canis grow a pregnant belly!!  ::upsidedown::

----------


## NyxCC

Basic ii - mom was in the room, so I kissed her on the cheek.  :smiley: 

Advanced ii: meteor crashed & dissolved right in front of the window. 





> I remember the meteor task and go to the window, stare at the sky to see a meteor form out of the nothingness. It then moves from the distance following a twisted trajectory, decelerates to fall in front of the window and into a shallow water that covers the street where it disintegrates. I'm a bit disappointed that there is no showy splash or damage, so repeat the process with two smaller meteorites that fall and dissolve in the same way.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah baby!

 ::fuckyeah:: 
.

----------


## Thena

> @thena Did you take any sleep medication or is your insomnia just periodic?



It's been on and off, depending on how much stress I'm under at the moment. Sometimes going through relaxation exercises with visualization is enough, and when it isn't, I take melatonin.

----------


## StephL

Ha!
It rained meteors last night! With damage!!

 ::yddd:: 

After I first got lucid in a building, I had to go up stairs to get out. So I flew up them, maybe 30 cm above the floor - and the quality was soo great - super-realistic.
I touched and tasted things - the carpet on these stairs, the metal-rods, which were proper cool and I even licked them. All great - until a guy comes flying down the stairs in the opposite direction. I knew, I should better not look at him - but I did - and so forth.
So I needed a DEILD, but this worked great - I just looked at the back of my eyelids and waited, till a dream came back optically.
I had even moved about a bit - worked anyway. Then I imagined swimming motions - and flupp - I was back in.

Being outside already - I took aim at a high lamp-post, and wrapped myself around it, not to be on the ground for the following action.
It was night - I looked at the sky and commanded meteors - goddess-style - METEORS ARE COMING DOWN *NOW**!!*
First I thought nothing happens, but after a couple of seconds - I saw the first one.
Then came more. All fiery balls speeding down without a sound and with the impact sites out of my sight.
Next to my pole was a swimming-pool, and I wanted one in there - this somehow didn't happen.
There was a telephone on the mast I clung to - and on a whim I took up the receiver and sung into it.
Yepp - I found it sounded great - and the apparatus seemed to work as superb amplifier - that went on for a bit - I really liked my voice...redface.gif
But then I remembered, that I need to inspect the impact sites.
So I flew to where I had seen earth being spat up in the sky from afar.
What I found was a longish hole in a garden, maybe some eight by two meters, and about three meters deep.
Now I regret not having climbed down to retrieve the meteor and marvel at it. Na well.
But the owner of the place came out of his house, lamenting about how he had just put out seeds for new flowers...cheeky.gif

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol at the guy with the seeds. Awesome dream steph, congrats!!

----------


## StephL

Wooohooo - this bewinging went ultrafast - sweeet!

 ::giraffe::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had some extra time while stuck in traffic this morning  :tongue2:

----------


## Zyangur

I got lucid last night and tried to go find some DCs so I could do some tasks, but I wasn't able to fly  :tongue2: . Lately in my dreams, I haven't been able to fly, so I'm going to look around and find some techniques that people suggest for it and try them in my next lucid.

Random Dream? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> I got lucid last night and tried to go find some DCs so I could do some tasks, but I wasn't able to fly . Lately in my dreams, I haven't been able to fly, so I'm going to look around and find some techniques that people suggest for it and try them in my next lucid.
> 
> Random Dream? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



 First off, Get some wings, It's really hard to fly without them  :tongue2: 
Actually the best way for me to fly is to not try, I just wind up there as necessity presents itself......
And my way is not working too well this month either judging from my present wingless situation....  :Sad:

----------


## StephL

> I got lucid last night and tried to go find some DCs so I could do some tasks, but I wasn't able to fly . Lately in my dreams, I haven't been able to fly, so I'm going to look around and find some techniques that people suggest for it and try them in my next lucid.
> 
> Random Dream? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Ah - look - we have a thread on this topic here: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2106853
This is what I wrote:

I used to have lucid dreams as an elementary school child - the ones I still remember all started in our house, and the only thing, I remember properly about them, was *jumping out of the kitchen window, second story, and then using* *swimming motions* *to fly* - that's what I did very many times - maybe always on the onset of my childhood LDs.
And it is still the technique, which never fails me - even when I jump from a standing position, but it's awkward then. I love the thrill of jumping from somewhere really high - or out of a really small window with a lot of drop.

Besides that - floating over the ground - it often happens on it's own - otherwise a little jump is enough, or several.



Meanwhile I tried other methods - for example for the last competition I tried superwoman flight - standing on a trailer - I just raised my arm up - and wooosh.
I almost left the atmosphere so fast did I fly - and to my embarrassment it scared the living daylights out of me.
Finally I managed to stop the ascent with taking my arm down and accepting a bit of falling, until I caught myself - and then again imagining a resistance like in water and air-swimming about.

One of my dream-goals is to grow a pair of proper wings...

 ::fly::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmao steph that pic is CLASSIC

----------


## StephL

My sweet husband stumbled over it on here: xkcd: Jump
and mailed it to me - very nice - him finding LDing comics without even searching!



An edit - just me rambling:

I have been looking at the figure properly once more just now
Perfect!!
It starts by lifting off the back half of the body and takes a leap of faith. The belief is, that it doesn't and it won't fall on it's nose. Headfirst is a good vector.
What is also good, is something I did thanks to dutchraptor.
Stand somewhere and let yourself fall backwards, stiffly. So - and I was pretty much afraid of that. I expected to hit the ground in my unconscious level - my animal brain. But I knew, that absolutely nothing can happen. But I did at the same time not desire, to feel the pain of an eventual realistic rendering of the level of suffering. But my guts did not expect it - my mind did. You know what I mean. 
What did happen? I fell on the ground, if somebody would have looked on - it would have looked completely realistic.
Buuut: It felt, as if somebody would tap a wooden board on my thoracic vertebra number 8 probably. Well - I could be academic, and call it pain - but guys and gals - nope - that was *nothing*.
Do not fear, when lucid!
Because there is no reason!
Do not fear anything, when lucid! Let alone something superstitious!!
One needs to go search that feeling.  
You know, you can jump on the ground for longer and longer patches.
You can go gradually, but trusting that the air supports you is what it is all about.
How do you come to trust it?
Repeated experience.
If you want to fly - try run-jumping - you will feel buoyancy - and the softness the figure talks about is gravity getting less rather on it's own.
There is something friendly about gravity and buoyancy in lucid dreams. There really is.
Dream-gravity is gradual and it's definitively not always exactly half the gravity of what we have, though.
Somebody in the back of my mind screams *'HALFGRAVITY"*.
Bullshit - but to be honest - I know how Frank DiMeglio could get so blown away on his revolutionary "New Theory of Gravity", which he can't formulate, and which is flawed throughout.
Because there _is_ something to gain insight in - dream-gravity is special and fascinating to play with.

Anyway - back to the comic.
Check where it air-jumps over that little fence, too, how it takes some momentum, by pushing off a supposed level in the air - and afterwards, it has to catch itself and thus bows forward. Then it's in progress, and you level off. Maybe with an urge to lift the legs a bit.
All is so calm and nice and normal - omg - will I drown!!? *o_0* 
No - you will not! Sploosh - was only the fish.


What better could one do to let nerdy people stumple - no _jump into_ lucid dreaming than this?
xkcd: Margin is great nerdfood.  ::wink:: 
Often in normal dreams I realize a loss in gravity - especially when jumping or running, and it is that, which makes me lucid.
Sometimes.
But I know the opposite is also true - I do not have it anymore - but sometimes I had dreams as if in syrup or worse - and of course all which was important in that moment was speed. Can make you lucid.
How did I get here?
It's hot summer here.
Steph off

 ::giraffe:: 



steph not off just yet:
Devoted to Scionox and his competitions - may dragonity be with him!
I found this - that is about what I would like to grow:

----------


## kilham

> But the owner of the place came out of his house, lamenting about how he had just put out seeds for new flowers...



Awwww...It's the cutest thing I've ever heard  ::sunflower::  lol

----------


## kilham

*I had the longest LD ever (like 30 min) and completed the tasks left!!*  :Bliss: 

Bonus task:
I start creating an aquarium but it is very dark and I lack some dream control because I cant feel things very well I want better vision and said loud I want more light and seconds later all the dream scene is in bright sunlight, the water is crystal-clear and I think of summoning a shark which I later changed for a pair of dolphins because it was getting scary with the sharks there, then I noticed I can see underwater, I pointed a finger to the sand and create some starfish and seaweed. At this point I feel completely inside the dream scene because I can taste the salty water and feel it spraying my face so hard that I had to cover my eyes. Again I look underwater and see that the bottom is not too deep, I can see the feet of other people that are inside, and then I see a strange animal, its like a very big/wide scorpion walking fast between people legs, eww it was scary also, so I got out just to appear in front of my house at the top of my car trying to remember which other task Im missing, I stayed there for a moment trying to remember and then:

Basic task I: 
There are some children (why is it always little kids?) coming, one girl looks at me before going into her house and says goodbye, I repeat goodbye, the girl again: goodbye and so on after many more goodbyes she smiles, waves and leaves.

Since Im still lucid I try what Ive been trying all these last days: create portals and summon a friend. First I try to summon a friend by the method of Im going to walk over there and hes going to appear in the path, many people passed by but I finally see him, well, his appearance its very different, like hes 30 years older and different, but somehow I know its him, unfortunately he doesnt seems to act like most of the DCs, hes like a sleepwalker, I talked to him and his gaze was lost I usually dont make this but I said: hey!! Its a dream, can you hear me???!! but nothing. Its as if he wasnt there. I shook him, beat him and nothing, still zombie-like. Ill try that later with other friends
I left him and flew to another place to heal my (waking life) broken toe. I try to summon a magic wand but nothing happens, so I stayed there gazing at my normal-looking toe. I move my feet and toes and all feels perfectly normal, ohhh I think at how I wish I could bring that one into waking life, I enjoy my healthy toe a few more minutes and then moved  to practice the portal thing. Finally I managed to create one, its purple but the outline is very faint, it can barely be seen, anyway I stepped inside and everything became black, I rubbed my hands to prevent waking up and seconds later I appear in the next scene: Im flying the sky its beautiful and Im impressed by its beauty: purple with orange like its getting dark,  I see there are some clouds organizing to form a written message, I read the first words but the dream starts fading and I woke up, not remembering the words

----------


## 501

I kissed a dude for these wings!

Well here is an excerpt from the dream, prior to this was a battle with some bad guys in an army type scenario. 

Lucid: I continued to walk with the scene for a bit and thought I would just keep flowing with the dream, then I thought I would fly straight up and lastly I remembered I wanted to do a TOTM. There was a soldier walking next to me wearing camo and a helmet, I turned him around and he was a younger guy with I assumed blonde hair but I couldn't be sure because of the helmet. I pulled him to me and planted one on him.... I smooched for a bit and it was really just like kissing a piece meat or a piece of bologna. After a few seconds I let him go and he just carried on as he was before with no comments or reactions. I said something to the effect of "That was good stuff wasn't it?". I then thought of trying the repeat task but woke up. It may have been from the excitement of completing the task.

Full dream below

TOTM for Jun 2014: Kiss a dude! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Awesome dreams, everyone!  ::goodjob:: 

I can't wait to complete my final task!
I promised myself I wouldn't look in the Lucid Task Club until I completed every task this month... I'm sooo curious to see the suggestions!
 ::yddd::

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

I didn't want to kiss a guy so I wasn't going to do the ToTM for the Basic, but I read woblybil comment, "I will kiss a DC of the same gender IF ! ....... I can become a girl first", and I realized hey I could do that...maybe. Since I didn't know how to transform into a girl, I thought I was doomed. Well it never left my mind and I was given the right circumstances and I got it. The non-lucid dream had nothing to do with the lucid so some parts won't make sense. Here is the lucid part: 

06/08/14 ToTM Basic II



> I see my body and I am an old white man. We are at a mall. As I was telling her that she could do what ever she wants and she don't have to be afraid, I see myself in the mirror. I am young now, my eyes are hazel slightly blue. I was getting distracted, this was the first time I saw my reflection in a dream.  I walked a bit and turned and I am now a women. I had red hair, I had blue greenish eyes. I had wrinkles around my eyes. I am dressed in a red poke-dot skirt. I looked like a 1950s gal. I looked about 40 something years old. I had a wonderful body not too fat or too skinny. I thought about doing the challenge since I am now a girl, I could kiss another girl. I wanted to make sure that I am not a transsexual so I picked up my skirt and saw no penis. Oh yeah the little girl disappeared long time ago, I don't know when but she did. I scattered to look for a women. I saw one old lady, and another that is slightly younger, I would say about  40-50. She had grey hair. She was not attractive but she wasn't ugly. She was doing someone's nail. I rushed and grabbed her head. I first went for a light kiss, then I started doing tongue. I was slightly uncomfortable because she is old. I am old too but dam she was really old. What made it even more sickening was that she started to enjoy it.



 Full dream: "Kiss from same sex" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

> *I had the longest LD ever (like 30 min) and completed the tasks left!!* 
> 
> Bonus task:
> I start creating an aquarium but it is very dark and I lack some dream control because I cant feel things very well I want better vision and said loud I want more light and seconds later all the dream scene is in bright sunlight, the water is crystal-clear and I think of summoning a shark which I later changed for a pair of dolphins because it was getting scary with the sharks there, then I noticed I can see underwater, I pointed a finger to the sand and create some starfish and seaweed. At this point I feel completely inside the dream scene because I can taste the salty water and feel it spraying my face so hard that I had to cover my eyes. Again I look underwater and see that the bottom is not too deep, I can see the feet of other people that are inside, and then I see a strange animal, its like a very big/wide scorpion walking fast between people legs, eww it was scary also, so I got out just to appear in front of my house at the top of my car trying to remember which other task Im missing, I stayed there for a moment trying to remember and then:



Great!!
I am so happy people are doing the aquarium task as well!
Cool.gif

And I'd wager the thought that you might you have been watching prehistoric animal features?
Once upon a time, there lived a giant sea-scorpion, the largest arthropod ever to be around, up to 6 feet long and called Eurypterid - a nasty predator.
Here is such a feature - and it's actually great - towards the end, when a fight with a Nautiloid is shown - one or the other one might not like it any more - but I do. But until then there is despite the gruesome title just some swimming about and information:










> I kissed a dude for these wings!
> 
> Well here is an excerpt from the dream, prior to this was a battle with some bad guys in an army type scenario. 
> 
> Lucid: I continued to walk with the scene for a bit and thought I would just keep flowing with the dream, then I thought I would fly straight up and lastly I remembered I wanted to do a TOTM. There was a soldier walking next to me wearing camo and a helmet, I turned him around and he was a younger guy with I assumed blonde hair but I couldn't be sure because of the helmet. I pulled him to me and planted one on him.... I smooched for a bit and it was really just like kissing a piece meat or a piece of bologna. After a few seconds I let him go and he just carried on as he was before with no comments or reactions. I said something to the effect of "That was good stuff wasn't it?". I then thought of trying the repeat task but woke up. It may have been from the excitement of completing the task.
> 
> Full dream below
> 
> TOTM for Jun 2014: Kiss a dude! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I am proud of you!
It wasn't transsexual _and_ homosexual day after all - counts, too, of course, I know - but anyway! 






> Awesome dreams, everyone! 
> 
> I can't wait to complete my final task!
> I promised myself I wouldn't look in the Lucid Task Club until I completed every task this month... I'm sooo curious to see the suggestions!



rolleyes.gif If you have to have it difficult - hurry up then!  ::wink:: 






> I didn't want to kiss a guy so I wasn't going to do the ToTM for the Basic, but I read woblybil comment, "I will kiss a DC of the same gender IF ! ....... I can become a girl first", and I realized hey I could do that...maybe. Since I didn't know how to transform into a girl, I thought I was doomed. Well it never left my mind and I was given the right circumstances and I got it. The non-lucid dream had nothing to do with the lucid so some parts won't make sense. Here is the lucid part: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I see my body and I am an old white man. We are at a mall. As I was telling her that she could do what ever she wants and she don't have to be afraid, I see myself in the mirror. I am young now, my eyes are hazel slightly blue. I was getting distracted, this was the first time I saw my reflection in a dream. I walked a bit and turned and I am now a women. I had red hair, I had blue greenish eyes. I had wrinkles around my eyes. I am dressed in a red poke-dot skirt. I looked like a 1950s gal. I looked about 40 something years old. I had a wonderful body not too fat or too skinny. I thought about doing the challenge since I am now a girl, I could kiss another girl. I wanted to make sure that I am not a transsexual so I picked up my skirt and saw no penis. Oh yeah the little girl disappeared long time ago, I don't know when but she did. I scattered to look for a women. I saw one old lady, and another that is slightly younger, I would say about 40-50. She had grey hair. She was not attractive but she wasn't ugly. She was doing someone's nail. I rushed and grabbed her head. I first went for a light kiss, then I started doing tongue. I was slightly uncomfortable because she is old. I am old too but dam she was really old. What made it even more sickening was that she started to enjoy it.
> ...



Tse on the kissing - well done anyway - the hard way!
But I love this:





> They congratulated her about revealing the truth on the military corruption. She humbly tells them she couldn't have done it without Carina. She turns and gestures to her friend Carina. The guy that was about to give her a reward said, "Sorry? There is no one next to you. Is Carina around? Linda quickly turned around and frighten with what she saw, nobody was behind her. Then she looks at the man. He started to flicker, like those horror movie style, until he disappeared. As a spectator in dream, I commented as if I am watching a movie. 
> 
> I thought, "Is she schizophrenic? And did she just see the illusions that her mind made up?" She started to run in fear. She went into the night not know what is real or fake. As she went into the tunnel her illusions became vivid. She saw different color animals come at her, such as bears. Some of them clowns. I all of sudden became her. I felt her fear and desperation of answers. I spectated again, and thought if only she realized it is a dream. I became lucid and I became one of her hallucinations. An English man with one eyeglass, and a big hat.



And it is fascinating - I don't think, I ever dream third person perspective...

----------


## woblybil

> I didn't want to kiss a guy so I wasn't going to do the ToTM for the Basic, but I read woblybil comment, "I will kiss a DC of the same gender IF ! ....... I can become a girl first", and I realized hey I could do that...maybe. Since I didn't know how to transform into a girl, I thought I was doomed. Well it never left my mind and I was given the right circumstances and I got it. The non-lucid dream had nothing to do with the lucid so some parts won't make sense. Here is the lucid part: 
> 
> 06/08/14 ToTM Basic II Full dream: "Kiss from same sex" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I love it. My last try turned out so nasty I cant post it....

----------


## Zyangur

Finally got the repeating task  ::D: 





> It was pretty dark and for some reason I thought I might be dreaming so I did an RC and confirmed it. Some things happened and I ended up in a room my with sister it was dark and the tv was on. I said, "Hey say something.  
> She said "what"
> I responded "what"
> My sister: "what"
> Me: "what"
> My sister: "what"
> Me: "what"
> My Sister: "I don't have time for this I'm trying to go to sleep
> Me: "I don't have time for this I'm trying to go to sleep
> ...

----------


## StephL

I say captain - you say what...biggrin.gif

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Woo hoo! Advanced task, baby!

I became lucid spontaneously, as is most common for me. I'm in the middle of a sunny pedestrianised street. There's a general old-timey feel to the scene, perhaps mediaeval? The scene is very vague and I feel like perhaps I'm halfway between dreaming and visualising while awake. I decide to try to stabilise my connection to the dream scene and ignore any hint of waking life experience that might bring me back to the waking world. I fondle some surfaces and look intently at a few things. I try sniffing for smells but all I get is a slightly stuffy nose feeling.

I spot the moon in the  blue sky and feel drawn to stare at it. The thought crosses my mind that focusing on a specific object sometimes brings it closer, which starts to happen. As it comes closer it looks more like Earth. I decide that another planet is basically just a really big meteorite by the time it enters the atmosphere, so I will it to come faster and faster. It's silent which I consider trying to fix but realise it's probably coming multiple times faster than the speed of sound so I wouldn't be able to hear it before it arrives!

The other-earth smashes into the ground over the horizon and there's a moment of silence before the ground leaps up in waves a couple of hundred metres high and the atmosphere explodes into flame. The waves of earth get steep enough that they "break" with the tips curving enough that they no longer bend, but snap into a million clods of earth and rubble.

And all that I didn't recall until I was on my bike cycling to the train station, having already jornaled a not so impressive NLD!

So proud of myself! Special thanks go to Ms Blue and the others on the chat shortly before I went to bed, I'm sure those conversations helped my mind be in the right place to achieve this  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## StephL

Wow!!
Now that's what I wanted from my meteorites - full apocalyptic show - not just a hole in a garden!
Congratulation SammyTheSnake!!

----------


## Graywolf

I haven't been here in a while!  But I think I'll try the first two basic tasks  :smiley:

----------


## kilham

> Great!!
> I am so happy people are doing the aquarium task as well!
> 
> And I'd wager the thought that you might you have been watching prehistoric animal features?
> Once upon a time, there lived a giant sea-scorpion, the largest arthropod ever to be around, up to 6 feet long and called Eurypterid - a nasty predator.
> Here is such a feature - and it's actually great - towards the end, when a fight with a Nautiloid is shown - one or the other one might not like it any more - but I do. But until then there is despite the gruesome title just some swimming about and information



It was something like that StephL! but it didn't swim. I don't remember watching anything about prehistoric animals... ::hrm::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Gah the dryspells! I hope to have a lucid soon!

----------


## FryingMan

> Gah the dryspells! I hope to have a lucid soon!



Recall and dream awareness is up, I had either a semi or a fake lucid 2 nights ago that finished with a fake OBE return to body, so I must be getting close!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm just going to leave a *link here*, because it's pretty graphic!
This is probably the only summary you need:





> Too bad I forgot about the Father's Day task - I totally could have made Canis grow a pregnant belly!!







> LOL at your father's day plans for me! If my DC could have then completed delivery, I'd have also scooped up those wings I missed in May.







> I feel like I've been issued a challenge!



So my final June task, Father's Day, is complete.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

^^Awesome dream, but you bypassed the fun part of the task  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> ^^Awesome dream, but you bypassed the fun part of the task



Haha, perhaps next time I should pick an unmarried DC!  :;-):

----------


## FryingMan

Well, hoo-f^&*in-ray, I finally got lucid.   Weak TOTM but I did it, my own task.   I've been plagued by dreams of gay guys getting it on all month long, including last night, I should not have kept telling myself "I *won't* do that gay kissing task", my mind probably dropped the negation and made it my primary dream incubation!





> I'm outside in daylight, I see KH [WL childhood crush], I reach for her, turn her towards me, I want to kiss her but I want to bring her into my arms first, as she comes in I get lucid, decide to kiss her quickly, pull back, look at her, hold the dream, feels unstable, I ask her "do you want to walk around?" [WL plan for next lucid, walk around with a dream girl exploring the dream] She doesn't answer.  I remember TOTM, I say "say something."  She says "something."   I say "something."  Satisfied, I relax, and the dream ends.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Congrats on breaking your dry spell, FryingMan!
Plenty more to come, I bet!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks, ~Dreamer~, I know there will be, because, _ I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, [Dreams] Like Me!_

----------


## anderj101

Had my first lucid in over a year, but couldn't remember the tasks. I had nearly given up, but now the game is on!!!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Congrats anderj101, that's awesome news!  ::goodjob::

----------


## KestrelKat

*Basic Task: National Repeat Day*

Okay, so, I don't know whether to post the whole dream or just the part where I tried the task... 

[[ long story short, I was with my parents up north, camping, and thought I saw one of my friends, Alex.  It didn't look exactly like him, but I thought maybe it was him, and then he ended up telling my parents (really creepily) that I, a "little SLUT" wasn't as innocent as my parents thought.  They flipped (which wouldn't happen IRL) and made me get tested by a doctor, who told them I wasn't a virgin.  They left, angry/crying/ignoring everything I said. ]]



So I'm laying in the hospital bed in the empty room, and the door opens.  Maybe-Alex comes in, and I look at him, hurt.  "Why did you do that?  What did I do to make you call me a little slut?!"  He would never do that IRL.  Especially not in the tone he'd used.  His voice was so malicious, so manipulating and cold.  

"I had to be sure the mother of my child is hated by her parents; that way she has no where to turn but to me."  He was so calm and cold.

"And you think I'm having your baby?"  I rolled my eyes.  

"I _know_ you're going to have my baby."  And he locked the door.  He came toward me with a really wicked grin on his face, and I suddenly felt very, very scared.  "There's no way you're Alex..."

"Nope~" He said in a singsongy voice, and I realized I must have been dreaming.  I did a Reality Check, and it turned out I _was_ dreaming.  

I stared at whoever this guy was, and asked him, "are you The Face?" [[a DC I've encountered a few times, but don't know the real identity of ]]

"That _may_ have been me.  But that's not my name."  He'd sat down at the edge of the bed, no longer threatening.  He was still grinning a bit maliciously, though.  Maybe it was more mischievous.  

"Well what _is_ your name?"

"You can call me whatever you want."

"I want to call you by your name."

"Not this time~"

I narrowed my eyes at him and suddenly remembered the challenge of the month.  I decided to try it, so I repeated, with the same singsongy intonation, "Not this time~"

He just *raised his eyebrow* and stared at me, silently.  I couldn't tell if he was confused or just blank.  I waited so long for him to say something else that I could repeat, that the dream destabilized and  I woke up.

Does that even count?  lol
If I remember correctly, we started making silly faces at each other before I woke up.

----------


## Nightfeather

Yesterday I attempted/completed(?) the basic task i





> I have a FA in my house; it is night. I remember a previous dream, but still think that it really happened. I go to the bathroom and try to talk to a DC about that dream, but he ignores my question and tells me that there are algae on my arm. I'm confused: Why should plants grow on my arm? It would be too dark to see them anyway. I suspect that I could be dreaming. Do I have enough fingers? I throw myself against the wall in an attempt to tunnel through it and fail. I look at my arm and see green and red sticker-like thingies on it. Now I'm sure that I'm dreaming and leave the room. I briefly try to stabilize by focusing on my senses and surrounding. I notice my mom and remember the repeat TOTM. She says 'Good morning!' and I repeat it. She asks 'Where have you been?' and says more, but I can't remember what. I repeat each sentence. I wake up while we are still talking.



I'm not sure if that counts, because I couldn't remember the full 'conversation' and the dream destabilized before my DC gave up.
(comment: It seems that I can't link to the full DJ entry because I'm not registered long enough. Or I don't find the right button.)

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well it's been over a month since my last lucid. A month and a half in fact. I think part of it is my lack of time spent on DV. I could be logging all my non-lucids(which I'm about to post some). Maybe that'll help. Any tips? I'm not stressed since school's out, I do ADA on a normal basis and RC a lot throughout the day. I don't even really think about it in bed, as I've heard that can help.

----------


## Sensei

Had an interesting dream this afternoon, not lucid, but I made a baby. Here is the dream:

*Spoiler* for _Dream 18+_: 




Me and my wife are getting things ready for a "baby". We are using alchemy of some sort (I know, it is taboo to do alchemy on humans, but  :tongue2: ) to make a baby. We get all the ingredients ("Water, 35 liters. Carbon, 20 kilograms. Ammonia, 4 liters. Lime, 1.5 kilograms. Phosphorous, 800 grams. Salt, 250 grams. Saltpeter, 100 grams. Sulfur, 80 grams. Fluorine, 7.5, iron, 5, silicon, 3 grams, and trace amounts of 15 other elements." ) and we put a carpet with a transmutation circle over it. We put our hands down and there was a flash of light. The carpe rose up and the figure through it away. It didn't look like there were any flaws at first, but then I started noticing that the skull was misshapen. We will have to take this one to the authorities to have them send it back to the ground so we could retry with the same spirit. I looked at the body and wished I didn't. He was about 7 feet tall and ripped, there was nothing going on in his head since his brain wasn't working right, but he had a huge penis that would have 100% resembled what mine normally looks like, except that it wasn't circumcised (sorry about the huge amount of information  :tongue2:  Don't dwell on it) 




Not lucid, so no count, but I thought that some of ya'll might be interested.

----------


## FryingMan

> Well it's been over a month since my last lucid. A month and a half in fact. I think part of it is my lack of time spent on DV. I could be logging all my non-lucids(which I'm about to post some). Maybe that'll help. Any tips? I'm not stressed since school's out, I do ADA on a normal basis and RC a lot throughout the day. I don't even really think about it in bed, as I've heard that can help.



I recommend the recent threads from Ctharlie on intention & breaking dry spells, and mindfulness.    I had an almost month-long dry spell (3 weeks was previously my longest) that thankfully was broken this week.   I stopped stressing/worrying about LDs, I focused on recall and loving my dreams, creating only positive thoughts about dreaming, telling myself I'm an awesome lucid dreamer.   Remove negative thoughts, know that the lucids will come.   And in my case I needed to step up the night work (waking, recall, recording, WBTB, WILD attempts).    And set strong intention to lucid dream.   You can do it!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

KestrelKat - Not-Alex sounds like a real glass hole. You should've made *him* have the baby and got the bonus task, too! :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Ctharlhie

Basic task of the month completed to break a 4 month task drought!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ctha...an-totm-58615/

----------


## NyxCC

> Had an interesting dream this afternoon, not lucid, but I made a baby. Here is the dream:



Oh, noes, why did you have to post all this and why the hell did I read it? I'm afraid to fall asleep now!  ::o:

----------


## Sensei

Drop a mind-bomb on Nyxcc. Check! Sorry if that thing invades your dreams as you try to find me.:3

----------


## NyxCC

It will be very hard to concentrate now!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Ctharlhie

Why has StephL been banned?

----------


## Sensei

> It will be very hard to concentrate now!



I am totes gonna win now!

@ Ctharlie
I don't think I am the right person to say. I believe it is a temp ban, so she will be back, if you want more info you can wait till then or PM one of the mods.

----------


## KestrelKat

> KestrelKat - Not-Alex sounds like a real glass hole. You should've made *him* have the baby and got the bonus task, too! :-D
> 
> SammyTheSnake



LOL
If I had more Dream Control I would try it.  But I'm still a beginner ;u ;
Not to mention that I think he may be more than a normal DC.  He's got this weird aura about him every time he's in a dream.  I think he once tried to tell me I was dreaming, without actually telling me I was dreaming owo

----------


## Aristaeus

I finally completed the basic and advanced tasks. I honestly did not think I would be able to. I do not know why, but come summer season, I ALWAYS have dry spells. Apparently, I got lucky the other night and got a random DILD. Anyhow, here is the log entry. The lucid portion is highlighted in *blue*, the basic task in *green*, the advanced task in *purple*.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 24.JUN.2014

The first thing I remember is being surrounded by hostile soldiers and robots in the middle of a large, rectangular clearing with a metal floor, bordered by high, red metal walls. I slashed mine way through the armada using "Unite Sword" from _The Wonderful 101_. I eventually stumbled upon a lift, which I quickly fled into. The interior of the lift had a red carpet with golden, rice-like patterns, and black, reflective walls. The lift was softly lit by a single embedded bulb in the ceiling. I hit the ground floor button, and once the lift stopped, I found mineself in what looked to be cross between Edo Japan and Trafalgar Square. As I walked around the crowded area, I spontaneously became lucid.
I approached a jaded young girl with long, wavy, dark brown hair, light complexion, and dark brown eyes. She was sitting at the edge of a large platform. She vaguely reminded me of a friend at school I often spent time with when I was a lad. Remembering the Dreamviews monthly task, I asked her what I often ask people in mine lucid dreams, "What should I write next in mine story?" I cannot remember what she said, but it was something apathetic. I repeated her words back to her, hoping this would annoy her into giving me a constructive response, but instead she simply looked through me as if I wasn't even there.
With the basic task done, I immediately approached a nearby wall, pulled out a piece of Dream Chalk, and drew a circle on the wall. In the circle, I formed a crystal clear image of Parnasse the Confectionary Village from _Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean_, then stepped into the picture.
The town looked exactly like it did in the game. All of the buildings and roads were made of cookies, creams, pastries, and various other sweets. The town was brightly lit, and people were busying about.
I walked into Donella's chocolate factory, which was filled with chefs, workers, and various cooking machines. I approached a nearby wall, which was made primarily of chocolate, ran mine finger along the wall, and put mine finger in mine mouth. It was the richest chocolate I ever tasted. After a brief tour around the factory, I left and visited Tisocco's bakery next door. The interior looked exactly like it did in the game, sans some minor differences. The floor was a pearl white, with a red licorice carpet at the center. Atop the carpet was a wooden table. In the bakery, Tisocco and his apprentice, Trill, were at work. Not wanting to disturb them, I quitted the bakery. Unfortunately, the moment I did, I lost control of the dream and woke up (drat!).

----------


## 501

Got an Advanced done! Excerpt below. 

I flew up into the sky a little ways and looked up and imagined a meteor with a tail coming in. There it was very easily, I pulled it in and apparently I didn't will it bigger and bigger since it never got much bigger as it got closer. I guided it in and it impacted almost directly below my feet. I flew down to check it out and was not impressed with the impact. There was like a foot section of rubble and a hole in the middle. I looked in the hole and could see lava, which I thought was pretty funny.

Full dream

Advanced TOTM for June: Meteor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Thena

So June is coming to a close and I… haven't had a lucid dream since the very beginning of the month. To be fair, life has been extremely hectic and my sleep keeps getting interrupted. I'm sure I'll get back to my task-checking ways as soon as I get some time to unwind. I'd really like to do the meteorite one before the month ends.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

You can do it!

My favourite technique at the  moment is to visualise doing a little dance as you drift back to sleep after a midnight awakening. After a while, I find I'm not imagining it, but *dreaming* it, and BOOM, lucid! :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You can do it!
> 
> My favourite technique at the  moment is to visualise doing a little dance as you drift back to sleep after a midnight awakening. After a while, I find I'm not imagining it, but *dreaming* it, and BOOM, lucid! :-)
> 
> SammyTheSnake



I like it!

----------


## woblybil

The clock is winding down on June and my luck is not improving.. 
Running around for a whole month wingless I feel naked  :Sad:

----------


## PercyLucid

> The clock is winding down on June and my luck is not improving.. 
> Running around for a whole month wingless I feel naked



It is important to give yourself a break, as you do not want this to turn into a negative experience and/or pressure type of thing.

Give yourself a few days break from the ToTM, keep focused on LD but do not make it a must do. Leave it alone for a few days and come back refreshed for July's ToTM. I am sure you will get your wings back.

----------


## FryingMan

> The clock is winding down on June and my luck is not improving.. 
> Running around for a whole month wingless I feel naked



Yep I thought no wings for me in June either, but part of my "LD practice reboot" is not stressing about LD, enjoying life, staying positive, being mindful and generally vigilant for the dream state as much as I can, and finally the LDs returned, got a quick basic TOTM, and two of my best LDs to date!

----------


## NyxCC

> The clock is winding down on June and my luck is not improving.. 
> Running around for a whole month wingless I feel naked



I'm sure you'll get some awesome lds soon! Next month's tasks are also a few days away so this will give us an extra ld boost!  :smiley:

----------


## Thena

Personally, I'm just about ready for a new month and a fresh start!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well saddle your subC's partners, we'll lasso in some tasks for y'all tomorrow!

SHIT!!! http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2110251

Lol

----------

